# Freistellen allgemein



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Guten Morgen,

Ich werde demnächst in die verlegenheit kommen eine Photoshop Schulung zu halten. Ich bin "nur" Azubi und soll unseren Abteilungsleitern Photoshop näher bringen ... 

Nun habe ich leider nicht so viele Erfahrungen im Freistellen von Objekten und ich wollte nun mal nachfragen nach anderen Methonden als: 
- Pfade ganz nah um das objekt herumlegen 
- Zauberstab
- Freie Auswahl
- Magnetisches Auswahlwerkzeug

in Toturials oder Beschreibungen existiren?

Desweiteren wollte ich als Grundlage den Photoshop Lehrgang von BR-Alpha verwenden mit dem ich auch angefangen hab ...

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus für die Antworten!

Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich!


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Mai 2004)

Wenn du selbst solch eine Schulung durchgemacht hast, ist es sicher gut, sich daran zu orientieren. Du weisst ja selbst, was dir davon geholfen hat, und was nicht. Das kannst du so übernehmen, und eventuell noch ausbessern.

Zum Thema freistellen.. Naja, ich bin ein Mensch, der alles was freizustekllen ist mit dem Radiergummi macht. Ist nicht der leichteste/schnellste Weg, aber für mich der genauste. Auserdem kann man so gleich irgendwelche Unebenheiten/Formfehler ausbessern.

gruß


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Mai 2004)

Also zum Freistellen find ich den Maskierungsmodus perfekt! Wichtig ist nur das du eine weiche Auswahlkante hast und dann markierst du das Objekt teilweise und speicherst zwischen durch einfach immer mal das bisher freigestellte in seperaten Ebenen ab. 

Wie jedes Freistellen zwar sehr mühsam, aber sehr effektiv und genau.

Und noch ne Möglichkeit, die sich extrahieren nennt. Du findest sie im Filtermenü. Also falls du mal was auf die Schnelle freistellen willst, gehts damit auch richtig gut!

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## da_Dj (3. Mai 2004)

Mithilfe von Ebenenmasken gehts mit am besten und du kannst jederzeit versehentlich gelöschte Bereiche wider vorholen, also entfernen ohne am eigentlich Image was zu machen. Gibt es auf tutorials.de bzw im Netz bestimmt mehr als genug Infos zu


----------

